# ahhhhhhh need help asap



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok hey guys , i came home and my one eyed p had to huge chnk s bittne out of his back , i figured nothing more would happen till i was just watchin the tank , and hes beiong bitten more, i have no recovery tank , and no divider, only my 135 gal with lots of plants i dont want him to die, hes by far my fav p in there, i have no were to put him andno divider for the tank, i added slat to the tank to ward off infection but i dont know ut else to do , pls i need resply's SOOOOOON, do it for the good of one eye


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Nothing you can do other than go get a divider or buy a 10g or 20g hospital, depending how big he is. Probably best to get divider and hospital, so the hospital can cycle.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Try using a big rubbermaid container for the time being until u get a divider or cycle another tank or try using a large plastic container of some sort to hold him!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I am new at this so I don't pretend to know all there is to know. But, what about lowering the Temp?? This might help with the other's agression until you can get a divider or figure out something else.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

That would help but the fact that he has a injured piranha means he needs to raise it up to 83 degrees to keep it from getting really infected!!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't think lowering the temp will help. It normally helps aggression but once a piranha is weakened or sick the others tend to take him out...


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

i dont know what kind of filter set up you have but if you have a large wet dry like me you can store him in there, I kept a P in my wet dry for a week and a half while he healed. just a idea.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you definitely need a hospital setup.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, you do when you have more then 1 fish in a tank!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

If you can't seperate, you may have to face the inevitable. Keep the lights on 24/7 until things settle down. More or less a last ditch effort though.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, serrapygo that is a good point!!


----------



## Ickey (Jul 3, 2003)

Get a 20G hospital tank... maintain a temp of abuot 85 and add a little salt. Good luck!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok well hey guys bad news, i woke up this morning and found half a piranha , he was still alive but he was in half and had no back or body , a 3 inch fish was about half and inch by half an inch in size , so i freezer baged him and will post pics later, also i bit the bullet and got a 10 gall setup in my tank stand for hopsital purposes for next time thanks for the replies but its too late


----------



## Ickey (Jul 3, 2003)

Sorry Bro...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats too bad


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

well here is one eye.....


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sorry bout size


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, man. I too lost a one eyed red belly...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to injury forum*


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Resized!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> Resized!


 thanks phsycholes , micus is right beside me on the comp and tells me to say thanks


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww ...shitty buzz my friend...shitty buzz..
at least you know teh other p's kick some ass!








(dont get my wrong i still feel bad for one eye..shine on little buddy


----------

